# Yet another tearstain post



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

So since they've been home w/us from the breeder the smaller brother, Rollo, has gradually developed horrible tearstains. Dexter, his litter mate, has a little eye discharge, but really no tear stains to speak of. 

Rollo has more of a doll-face (short muzzle) and Dexter has the longer muzzle, maybe that makes a difference?

This picture is from right now, and actually doesn't even really show how bad they are.

















I've been washing Rollo w/fresh eyes at night, trimming hair, cleaning, etc. They've both only ever had distilled water to drink. 

SO should I do tylan (get a prescription for full strength for rollo for a few weeks) or Angel's Eyes (weak tylan for months of treatment).


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Aww both your pups are too cute! Looking at your ticker...I think the boys are both still puppies, am I correct? If so....teething can definitely cause the staining. I know how frustrating it can be but it's pretty normal during the teething stage. I wouldn't suggest tylan, angels' eyes or anything like that while they are teething. I would just try to keep the face dry and maybe try adding teeny tiny amount of yogurt as a treat. There are lots of threads on the staining that you can read thru....there are some wonderful suggestions from lots of members. Honestly....dont' stress too much at this point w/the staining...the boys are still really young. Enjoy their puppyhood.....they are both precious! :wub: :wub:


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (briones1980 @ Oct 22 2008, 01:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=655778


> So since they've been home w/us from the breeder the smaller brother, Rollo, has gradually developed horrible tearstains. Dexter, his litter mate, has a little eye discharge, but really no tear stains to speak of.
> 
> Rollo has more of a doll-face (short muzzle) and Dexter has the longer muzzle, maybe that makes a difference?
> 
> ...


I think I used Angel's Eyes on Tucker and Riley when they were about the age of your dogs. I had great success with it, splitting one bottle between them. Several months later I ordered one more, again with great results. They seemed to like the chicken flavor better than the beef. I sprinkled it on cottage cheese (which is supposed to be very healthy for them) in the morning and they lapped it up.

So far, the stains have stayed gone for the most part. Being puppies and teething definitely contributes to it. But I felt like it was better for me, at least, to get a handle on it. Riley was in horrible shape when we got him at 4 months and I just needed to do something. I keep the hair around their eyes trimmed, which does help. Also, washing their faces each day helps as much as anything.

Debbie


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

do you have dragons den in the usa ? its for new inventions / if some body out there could invent a tear stain remover that realy works.
i want some ... :mellow: jo


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

There are things, but not safe to use with the eyes.


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

Okay, so I just started Tylan today for Rollo only. I'll be doing ten days w/him then see what happens. I'm watching him closely for nausea or upset, so far so good.

Also I have the supplies to do this:

"Use equal amounts of Cornstarch and Boracic Acid, mix well, then add sufficient water to make a paste. Carefully apply the paste to the stained areas, then allow to dry. Once dry, brush off and wipe the face with a clean cloth." from this website: http://lowchensaustralia.com/grooming/grooming4.htm

:huh:


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

QUOTE (briones1980 @ Nov 5 2008, 10:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664969


> Okay, so I just started Tylan today for Rollo only. I'll be doing ten days w/him then see what happens. I'm watching him closely for nausea or upset, so far so good.
> 
> Also I have the supplies to do this:
> 
> ...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (briones1980 @ Nov 5 2008, 11:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664969


> Okay, so I just started Tylan today for Rollo only. I'll be doing ten days w/him then see what happens. I'm watching him closely for nausea or upset, so far so good.
> 
> Also I have the supplies to do this:
> 
> ...


I would do this as a last resort and if you do, make sure that hair is well conditioned! Personally, I would try the tylan or Angel Eyes first. I know it's annoying (the staining) but a lot of it is due to the age.

Good luck! Your babies are cute!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I would throw all that stuff in the garbage, and try changing his food. My vet has said most times, it is attributed to a food allergy. Otherwise possible entropian or even airborne allergies. Using Tylan and all that just masks the problem temporarily, and I dont think its all that good for them.


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

I use Angel's Eyes on my fluffbuts after they got out of the teething stage worked great for me.


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (luvmymacy @ Nov 6 2008, 07:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=665037


> I use Angel's Eyes on my fluffbuts after they got out of the teething stage worked great for me.[/B]


Me too!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have two malts also. They eat the same food, drink the same water, etc. Abbey gets worse stains than Archie. I spent $1,800 getting Abbey's tear ducts enlarged and inward growing lashes taken out.

A year or so later, here we are....Abbey still gets worse stains than Arch. Also, I find their faces get stained more during the change of seasons (????). Allergies maybe? 

After using Tylan for maybe 10 days, their faces clear up and I don't have to use it again for several months. 

At 7 months old, maybe your pups could still be teething. Check with your vet or a vet opthomologist to see if your his tear ducts are alright.


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

It may have been a coincidence,but I feel like the staining got slightly worse when I changed from Evo to Wellness ... but really, the tear stains are so bad I could easily be imagining that slight change.

So far he's tolerating the tylan no problem, no nausea still or anything like that. The vet said she could flush his eyes when he's under anesthesia for the neuter but in her opinion it's basically like this: you have a white dog, they get tearstains, stop complaining. She wasn't that blunt, but I was reading between the lines.

I'm interested in everyone talking about teething - I though they were basically done with that by now, or are those adult teeth still growing in larger?


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

QUOTE (2maltese4me @ Nov 6 2008, 04:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=665036


> I would throw all that stuff in the garbage, and try changing his food. My vet has said most times, it is attributed to a food allergy. Otherwise possible entropian or even airborne allergies. Using Tylan and all that just masks the problem temporarily, and I dont think its all that good for them.[/B]


Thank you for the heads up. I realize it's a choice to basically bandaid the problem for now, but I really feel bad for his sticky brown little eyes and if I can help him out I will. He's no show dog so the color doesn't really matter, but it just looks so uncomfortable especially seeing him next to his basically stain-free brother who doesn't have any crust brown stains poking out from his face. 

Honestly, I don't feel like their vet is very familiar w/little white dogs but just won't tell me that. I'll probably introduce them to a different doctor soon to see if I can find someone more familiar with small breed issues. Maybe I'm making a bigger deal of this than I should though, who knows. :blink:


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

Personally, I'd wait until he was finished teething or until around one year before I tried anything. My Herk had terrible tearstaining that cleared up on it's own when he was maybe 18 months. It didn't stop me from trying lots of remedies, however, including the boric acid cornstarch one. SO many products that you apply can be worse than the tearstaining. Tylan used infrequently can work, but won't nessesarily be a long term cure.

sorry..it's a battle for many of us.

mary anna herk and theena


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

QUOTE (luvmymacy @ Nov 6 2008, 04:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=665037


> I use Angel's Eyes on my fluffbuts after they got out of the teething stage worked great for me.[/B]


Did you have to do anything to remove the "old" stains ... or did the angel's eyes clear up the old stains? Or maybe you just cut that hair off?


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

QUOTE (briones1980 @ Nov 8 2008, 01:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666588


> It may have been a coincidence,but I feel like the staining got slightly worse when I changed from Evo to Wellness ... but really, the tear stains are so bad I could easily be imagining that slight change.[/B]


I have always fed my girls Natural Balance Duck and Potato. I used Angels Eyes and cleared up the staining. Then I got a brilliant idea to change them all (I have 2 Aust Sheps too) to the venison and sweet potato. Within a week the malts started tearing again so we went back to duck and potato for the malts and started the Angels Eyes again. Then we got in the Wellness food at work and, given all the rave reviews about it, I decided to try it. Within a week we were back to staining. Coincidence maybe, but both foods contain sweet potato so I'm thinking the sweet potatos orange coloring is the culprit in our case.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Another possibility is food with beet pulp in it. Yukki gets tear stains when I use anything that had beet pulp listed as one of the ingredients. See if your food contains that ingredient as it may be another thing for you to consider. I definitely noticed a huge difference when I switched over to a food without the beet pulp in it. Good luck.


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

QUOTE (Critterkrazy @ Nov 8 2008, 04:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666713


> QUOTE (briones1980 @ Nov 8 2008, 01:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666588





> It may have been a coincidence,but I feel like the staining got slightly worse when I changed from Evo to Wellness ... but really, the tear stains are so bad I could easily be imagining that slight change.[/B]


I have always fed my girls Natural Balance Duck and Potato. I used Angels Eyes and cleared up the staining. Then I got a brilliant idea to change them all (I have 2 Aust Sheps too) to the venison and sweet potato. Within a week the malts started tearing again so we went back to duck and potato for the malts and started the Angels Eyes again. Then we got in the Wellness food at work and, given all the rave reviews about it, I decided to try it. Within a week we were back to staining. Coincidence maybe, but both foods contain sweet potato so I'm thinking the sweet potatos orange coloring is the culprit in our case.
[/B][/QUOTE]



interesting, i'll watch out for the sweet potato then for sure. 

and i'll lookout for the beet pulp yukki. 

right now it's been about 8 days of rollo on tylan and everyone says his stains are lessening. of course they are all aware that i'm asking because he started tylan, so their observation may not be untainted. so i guess only two more days, then a ten day break, then another ten on?

this is him just before the tylan and doing one cornstarch/boric acid powder paste treatment:









this one taken just now:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

There is definite improvement. The shape of the head can contribute to staining (tearing) and not staining. Allergies and dog foods contribute to the staining. Persistence, persistence.

Tina


----------



## RAZMO (Dec 23, 2004)

My little Jasmine had really bad tear stain. Her groomer told us about Angle Eyes and it worked great her little face is now nice and white. It's a little pricey but it does work.


----------



## mollyhill (Sep 16, 2007)

HI, I don't know if any of you have tried Eye Envy - all natural and works GREAT. You just wipe eyes with the solution on a pad and then you can also add the white powder under their eyes (it helps roll the tears off the coat, the white powder is not necessary for the solution to work. Their website has triall packages...eyeenvy.com :biggrin:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

so cool i have a dexter too  

i no i have posted this a lot but i prefer probiotics to antibiotics myself  have you tried eye envy as topical is much safer if it works than internal i think 



QUOTE (briones1980 @ Oct 22 2008, 02:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=655778


> So since they've been home w/us from the breeder the smaller brother, Rollo, has gradually developed horrible tearstains. Dexter, his litter mate, has a little eye discharge, but really no tear stains to speak of.
> 
> Rollo has more of a doll-face (short muzzle) and Dexter has the longer muzzle, maybe that makes a difference?
> 
> ...


----------

